# Favorite/best NYX Cosmetic Products?



## Summer1993 (Apr 21, 2013)

So I live no where really close to a place that carries NYX products. Luckily, I'm traveling to an area that has a couple ULTA's and can luckily get my hands on some of these products.

What are your favorite/best NYX cosmetics products, or what do you suggest I definitely pick up while I'm there? Also, anything else from ULTA you think is a must have?

God bless you!

Much love,

Summer


----------



## gibberish (Apr 21, 2013)

Regarding NYX, my favorite product by them is their matte lip creams. I have the majority of the colors and the reason I love them is they go on easily like a lip gloss, but once dry they are matte and surprisingly long lasting. Great alone or under a gloss. Have fun!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2013)

I like their retractable eye and lip liners the most of their products.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 22, 2013)

Jumbo Eye Pencils! Smooth, pigmented, wide range of colors, I really think these are the best eyeshadow pencils on the market.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 22, 2013)

NYX LipLiner Pencils. I like the sharpenable kind, specifically the colors 852 Pumpkin and 804 Cabaret. I'm a bold lip stick kinda girl, and that requires matching bold lip liner.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 22, 2013)

I love the retractable eye liners! They are really smooth and really pigmented. I also really like the jumbo lip pencils. I haven't tried an NYX product I haven't liked, but those are my faves. I'd say, as far as NYX, you can't really go wrong with anything! As far as other things at Ulta, if you are a nail polish person, definitely check out the polish section. There is usually a rack with random polishes that are discounted. I picked up 2 Zoya's for $4.99 a piece on Friday! They also have the OPI Bond Girls liquid sand mini sets for $12.99, and those are just plain fun!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going to second the matte lip creams. They're amazing!


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 22, 2013)

I love the Slide on Glide one Eyeliners, Super pigmented and last a really long time. Also the Jumbo eye pencils are like my obsession I love them. There eyeshadows are really great too. I agree with the Soft Matte Lip Creams too they are great. Basically I love NYX and you can't wrong with there products.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

I adore their Curve liquid eyeliner..it creates a fantastic thin precise line that can easily be thickened! I also love their Doll-Eyes lengthening mascara, I use it everyday...it's lightweight, buildable, holds curl well and doesn't smudge.


----------



## Momotime (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a lot of favorites from NYX. I like their lip creams, the new butter glosses, I like their 10 color palettes, their blushes are great, and I like the buttnaked palette.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jumbo eye pencil in Milk definitely.  I am considering trying the Curve eyeliner.


----------



## Summer1993 (May 2, 2013)

What colors are the best in the lip creams? I usually like natural looking shades. Not nudes, but natural pinks!


----------



## ladyshain (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello... So I am interested to find out if anyone knows the answer to this! I hope so! I use MAC C3 studio fix and I'm interested in trying the NYX twin cake powder... Does anyone know what color MACS C3 would be in NYX twin cake powder??


----------



## LisaF1163 (Jan 1, 2014)

I love their Extra Creamy Round lipstick in Frappucino.  I usually pair that up and top it with their Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Perfect.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 10, 2014)

Jumbo eye pencils for sure!!! Did you buys your goodies yet? I hope for a haul thread... Love those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jellybeanjean (Jan 11, 2014)

I love the round creamy lipsticks. The variety of colours are wicked. A couple of my favourites are "Castle" (great for pantones 2014 radiant orchid colour) and "Goddess" which is a shimmery light bronze and "Eros" which is a bright red.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 11, 2014)

I have tried the automatic eyeliners, blushes (powder and cream), lipstick, butter gloss, butter lip balm, a couple palettes include the Love in Paris, jumbo eye pencils, concealer, individual eyeshadows, and an couple other things.

The only total disappointment I ever had was the cream eyeshadow in Hunter Green. It applied patchy and I just could not get it to work. The only other product that was kind of meh for me was the Love in Paris Be Our Guest Maurice palette. The couple times I tried it I really could not get the colors to show up and a lot of them were really similar. I really like the individual eyeshadows though.

The items that I have loved the most are the Hi Definition Photo Concealer Wand, the powder blushes, and the butter gloss.


----------

